# Live in Canada, work for U.S. Company



## beckycaudill (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi there,

I am a US citizen looking to move to Vancouver Island. I have a great job with a US company where I am a remote worker doing communications for executives located across the globe. Given this it doesn't really matter where I work from, just that I occupy a certain time zone. I've been reading up on emigrating to Canada but I can't find any information whatsoever about how I would go about doing this if I don't want a job with a Canadian employer (not that there's anything wrong with them - I just love my current job). From what I can tell the concept of telecommuting is a foreign one to the government agencies that manage this process. Have any of you gone through this? Know anyone who has? If so, I'd love any extra insight or guidance you might have.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's as foreign to them as it is to their American counterparts. ;-) (you can not get a visa to live in the US without working in the US)

Maybe you can 'commute' between the US and Canada, and stay here as a tourist for a couple of months a year?


----------



## beckycaudill (Apr 29, 2012)

The problem with only living in Canada a couple of months a year as a tourist is that I won't likely be able to get a place in Canada, and I would be giving up my home in the US to move to Canada so I don't see how that would work at all. 

I guess I'm just going to have to give up on the dream altogether because there's no way I'm giving up my awesome job.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you don't qualify for permanent residence, then I don't see a way for you to immigrate without working for a Canadian employer for at least a few years. If you can get PR, then you could move here and continue to work for your US employer as you'd like.


----------

